# Crear TL494 para Isis Proteus



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Saludos Amigos, Estoy tratando de crear un Subcircuito para el TL494 en proteus ya que no consigo el modelo Spice en ninguna parte. Pero tengo un problema, no se como hacer el Oscilador, he visto un monton de circuitos de osciladores pero no tienen la misma configuracion RT/CT unidas a Masa. La idea es que el modelo trabaje a la frecuencia dada por RT/CT , Ahí pongo una imagen para que porfavor me den alguna sugerencia de como hacerlo, Por lo demas funciona bien.





PD: Estoy empezando a usar ORCAD pero no me deja simular cuando dejo algunos pins sin conectar, que deberia hacer ponerlos a masa o a Vcc...
Gracias..


----------



## OP741 (Feb 19, 2009)

el orcad el orcad tu puedes indicar si el pin se conecta o no en la barra que aparece a la derecha
cuando estas contruyendo el circuito hay una especie de X seleccionala y ponla en el pin que no 
quieres conectar, bueono eso es en el orcad 9.1 nose que version estas manejando


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok gracias voy a probar.


----------



## javier906 (Sep 14, 2011)

hola 
estoy buscando la libreria del tl 494 para realizar una simulacion de un pwm en porteus
agradesco me puedan ayudar


----------

